# Giss



## Kispo (23 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

Heyz

Deixo aqui três imagens para possíveis comentários. Observem Portugal

GISS: (Estações)







UAH: (Satélite)






IM:


----------



## Laredo (23 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Bem !!! parecem me conformes


----------

